#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Beeinflusst Angocin die Wirkung der Pille? >

## otti

Hallo, 
habe nun vor als Vorbeugung für diesen Winter vor Angocin einzunehmen (jeden Tag 1-2 zum Frühstück), da ich mit sehr vielen (kranken) Menschen zu tun habe.
Nun nehme ich schon seit über 6 Jahren durchgängig die Pille und bin immer sehr sehr vorsichtig hinsichtlich der Verhütungs-Wirkung.
Bestimmte Kräuter (Johanniskraut etc...) beeinflussen ja die Wirkung der Pille.
Weiß jemand ob das Kapuzinerkressenkraut und die Meerettichwurzel (Bestandteile von Angocin) die Wirkung der Pille auch beeinflussen?
Ich verhüte gerne doppelt wenn ich irgendwie Antibiotika oder anderes habe (Durchfall etc). Aber nun den ganzen langen Winter immer zusätzlich zu verhüten....das ist schon blöd :P
Habe schon überall gesucht und nirgendwo steht das drin und das heisst ja nicht dass es sich NICHT beeinflusst....
Wisst ihr mehr?  :Smiley:  Danke!  :Smiley:

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Otti, 
rein intuitiv würde ich keine Schwächung der Pillenwirkung erwarten. Da aber Vorsicht besser als Nachsicht ist, hier ein link http://www.dooyoo.de/staerkung-des-i...50-st/1088628/
Dort ist die Telefonnr. des Herstellers angegeben. Die müßten es ja eigentlich wissen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Hallo Otti, 
hab noch mal eine Frage. Habe noch ein wenig über die Wirkung der Kapuzinerkresse nachgelesen und mich an anderer Stelle schon mal mit der Wirkung von Meerrettich beschäftigt. Die Kombination von beiden Stoffen kann ich mir dann schon durchaus als vielversprechend vorstellen.
Wie bist Du denn auf Angocin gekommen? Kennst Du jemanden, der schon Erfahrung damit gesammelt hat?
Bezüglich des Anwendungsgebietes habe ich folgendes gefunden:
**Anwendungsgebiete:**
Infektionen der Harnwege; Sinusitis; Tonsillitis; katarrhalische Erkrankungen der Atemwege; grippale Infekte. (aus: http://www.dooyoo.de/staerkung-des-i...00-st/1221495/ )  
Die Empfehlung zur vorbeugenden Einnahme in der geringeren Dosierung zur Immunstärkung scheint von der Kapuzinerkresse zu kommen.
Aus "Apotheker M. Pahlow, das große Buch der Heilpflanzen" habe ich dazu folgendes gefunden: *"Inhaltsstoffe (Wirkstoffe):* 
Ätherisches Öl (=Benzylsenföl) mit antibiotischer Wirkung und Abwehreigenschaften gegen Sproßpilze. Die Nebenwirkstoffe sind noch nicht ausreichend erforscht. Sie bewirken in ihrer Gesamtheit eine Stärkung der körpereigenen Abwehrkräfte. *Heilwirkung und Anwendung:*
In der Heimat Peru benutzt man die frischen Blätter schon seit alter Zeit zur Behandlung von Wunden aller Art, besonders von infizierten Wunden. Bei uns werden in neuerer Zeit galenische Präparate daraus hergestellt, die gegen Infektionskrankheiten, besonders in Bereich der Nieren, der ableitenden Harnwege und bei Bronchitis gebraucht werden. Dieser Heilpflanze wird auch eine Aktivierung der körpereigenen Abwehrkräfte nachgesagt. In der Volksmedizin gebraucht man die frischen Blätter als blutreinigenden Frühlingssalat und -selten zwar- die Blätter als kühlende Wundauflage. *Nebenwirkungen*: Wenn man zuviel von den Blättern als Salat ißt, kann es zu Reizerscheinungen im Magen-und Darmbereich sowie an den Nieren kommen. Bei der Verwendung galenischer Präparate nach Vorschrift sind Nebenwirkungen nicht zu befürchten. Hingewiesen sei auf die Verminderung der Alkoholtoleranz."  
Würde mich freuen, wenn Du Dich nochmals melden würdest. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Matze

Es sollte keine Probleme bei gleichzeitiger Einnahme von Kontrazeptiva und Angocin im Hinblick auf die Verhütungssicherheit geben.

----------


## otti

Liebe Ulrike, 
auf Angocin bin ich zufälligerweise durch die Mutter meines Freundes gekommen die sehr oft alternative Medizin ausprobiert. Zur Vorbeugung im Winter gegen Erkältung und co. nimmt sie immer 1-2 Tabletten am Tag (da sie Ergotherapeutin ist und viel Menschenkontakt hat).
Meine Mutter nimmt es immer wenn eine Erkältung oder ähnliches sich anschleicht als Stoßtherapie und nach 2 Tagen ist sie wieder gesund bevor es überhaupt zum Schlimmen kam.
Ich selbst hatte im Oktober eine ziemlich üble Erkältung die über 2 Wochen ging, dann hab ich Angocin als Stoßtherapie 3 Tage genommen und ich war wieder total fit. Ich habs nicht nur an den Beschwerden gemerkt dass sie schwächer wurden und ganz ausfielen sondern auch dass ich viel fitter / aufmerksamer / wohler fühlte als sonst.
Habs auch von meinem Hausarzt empfohlen bekommen und verschrieben (bin Privatversichert und die Kasse zahlts)
Aber an sich ist es auch nicht so teuer. Und ich denk mir es ist kein Medikament, sondern besteht ganz übersichtlich aus den zwei Heilwirkstoffen....aus der NAtur.
Ich habe heute mit der Vorbeugung angefangen mal schauen ob ich diesen Winter fit bleibe  :Zwinker: 
Hast du auch vor es auszuprobieren? Ich kann meiner Erfahrung nach und wie schon erzählt sagen, dass es hilft  :Smiley: !
Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Frage beantworten! 
Liebst Grüße, Ottavia

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Liebe Ottavia, 
vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung. Habe beruflich auch viel Menschenkontakt, bin aber gar nicht infektanfällig. 
Im alternativen Bereich gab es schon mal den Tip zur Verwendung von Meerrettich gegen Blasenentzündung. Dies jetzt in Kombination mit der Kapuzinerkresse hörte sich schon sehr sinnvoll an.
Bin prinzipiell der Meinung, dass die "Zweckentfremdung" von Nahrungsmitteln zu therapeutischen Zwecken so was wie meine "Lieblingsmedizin" ist. Es kommt mir halt natürlicher vor und ich befürchte da weniger unvorhersehbare Risiken.
Ich fand die Preise für dies Medikament auch nicht so teuer, und habe es jetzt für mich als "Therapieoption" abgespeichert. Wieder was dazu gelernt.
Wünsche Dir einen infektfreien Winter. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Liebe Ottavia, 
möchte mich doch noch mal melden. Durch folgenden link: http://medikamente.onmeda.de/Medikam...kament-10.html sind mir doch ein paar Zweifel gekommen, ob da wirklich keine Wechselwirkung mit der Pille entstehen kann. 
"Bei einer Hormonbehandlung aufgrund einer Schilddrüsenunterfunktion kann die Wirkung der Hormone durch die Anwendung der Kombination beeinträchtigt werden. Patienten mit Schilddrüsenunterfunktion oder Verdacht darauf sollten vor Anwendung der Wirkstoffkombination ihren Arzt befragen." 
Ich bin jetzt natürlich kein Endokrinologe und habe eher keine Ahnung über den engeren Zusammenhang der Schilddrüsenhormone mit den Sexualhormonen. Wenn aber die Schilddrüsenhormone außer Gleichgewicht sind, scheinen auch die Sexualhormone irgendwie mit betroffen zu sein, da es für betroffene Frauen dann manchmal schwierig ist schwanger zu werden.
Kann aber auch sein, das sich obiger Hinweis nur auf die "künstliche" Hormonzufuhr bezieht. Würde daher vielleicht doch besser mal beim Hersteller nachfragen. 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------

